# Krag'Jin "Zonenkind" sucht High Lvl / Twinks / 15+



## Feargeber (20. Februar 2007)

Hi, 

hab ne neue Ally Gilde hier aufgemacht, und wir suchen einfach erstmal interessante, nette Leute. 
Alter / Lvl / Erfahrung egal. Gerne Twinks und 60+! 
Ihr wisst schon selbst ob ihr mitmachen wollt / könnt, jedenfalls kriegt ihr hier ne Möglichkeit euch einzusetzen, zu lernen und Spass zu haben^^ 

Ziele: 
- Spass haben, Zusammenhalt, blabla...was da halt dazu gehört 
- Viele Leute auf ca. gleichen Leveln haben, damit man auch mal ne Instanz rocken kann 
- Wenn wir gewachsen sind, werden Raids und High Lvl Instanzen möglich sein, brauchen wir aber noch welche^^ 
- PVP wär auch interessant, ich bin zwar da eher en noob drin, aber wenn man da als Gruppe reingeht wär ich auch dabei. Ebenso Ruf farmen. 
- im Prinzip könnt ihr hier alles machen und euch austoben, das wird sich schon in die richtige Richtung entwickeln^^ 

Die Gilde: 
- im Moment so ca. 70 Mitglieder, von lvl 8-65, 
- TS (vorhanden), Forum und HP (gerade in Arbeit) www.zonenkind.tk 
- will auf jeden Fall wachsen lassen, und hier sind viele Twinks dabei, die Erfahrung damit haben. 
(Soll heissen, das soll keine kurzzeitige Gilde werden, und ihr kriegt Hilfe bei Fragen/Quests...) 
- Ihr kriegt gilden-invite Rechte, also kein Prob. eure Freunde, nette Mitspieler, Neue zu inviten 
- no rules, Benehmen müsst ihr euch, aber sonst soll es sehr offen werden, egal wie ihr drauf seid 

Wer Interesse hat, könnt euch Ingame bei folgenden melden: 
Feargeber, Fearwarter, Cienen, Tondra, Kriegswolf einer invited euch denn schon^^ 

Cu vielleicht^^


----------



## Feargeber (21. Februar 2007)

also keiner lsut oder fragen oder hier eh nichts los und keiner liest das?


----------



## Blackdog2001 (26. Februar 2007)

Feargeber schrieb:


> also keiner lsut oder fragen oder hier eh nichts los und keiner liest das?



Ich les das schon aber was soll ich sagen jede Gilde sucht Member aber im Game ist das einfacher foren werden allgemein von WoW-Spielern abgelehnt. Kannst dich ja mal im game bei Bdog melden.


----------



## Bechtl (26. Februar 2007)

Der Gildenname wurde schon bei lustigste Gildennamen genannt vielleicht solltest du dort einen Link hierzu reinstellen weil vielleicht einer eine Gilde mit  so einem Namen sucht kann ja sein...


----------

